# Queen Bees from Gardners Apiaries



## rjmeyer (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi to all,

I'm a first year beek and through a series of mistakes that i wont get into right now managed to kill 4 of 5 queens in my hives.
Being inexperienced and so late in the season i went into panic mode and call a few local master beekeepers for help.
They were all out of queens and i was refered to Gardners Apiaries in Georgia.
I made a call and explained my situation expecting to here they too are out of stock but much to my surprise they had queens available.
I placed my order and paid for the overnite shipping and they arrived on time alive and healthy.
I want to express my gratitude for the friendly and prompt service i received from Gardners Apiaries.


----------

